# Back walls four foot or 8 foot??



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

This is a picture of a wall in my barn, I had planned on matching boards to top of doors and windows, or perhaps up to the next board you see. (which I think is about 8 feet high)


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think it would finish it off to go the full 8 ft for asthetics; there would be an element of safety in case you get a high kicker and it would also help by way of providing insulation (albeit a minor r rating) which probably isn't a big issue where you are, right?


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

You'll never regret having the extra 4 feet, I'd go with the full 8. I have seen a horse kick about 6 feet up, there's a dent in one of our stalls to prove it. Plus if the bottom boards get worn or rot over the years, you have "extras" to replace them with.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The reasoning behind a higher wall is in case a horse should rear and catch a foot which won't be an issue if the space is less than 3". 6' high is likely plenty. You might cover the top board with something that discourages chewing. I don't know if Virginia gets frost but horses love to nibble on frosty wood. Screw the boards in rather than nail. You can always back them out without damaging the wood.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i agree with the 8' . horses can rear get hoof caught , and some taller horses can kick up that high. You won't regret it .


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Appreciate all the feed back. EIGHT FOOT IT IS!


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Please tell me that those windows are getting bars or some other safety feature before being used? Glass+horses= bad, as we all know.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

aspin231 said:


> Please tell me that those windows are getting bars or some other safety feature before being used? Glass+horses= bad, as we all know.


OF COURSE! :shock:
I have the window bar kits from RAMM to place over them. But they go up once the walls are done. :wink:


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Perfect! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Here are the ones I purchased. They were the only place I could find the size I needed of 48x48. But they gave me a good price since I ordered six.


----------



## canterbury (Jun 29, 2014)

After building my own 8' stalls, I say go a full eight feet. You might never know when you may need to enclose or adjust your stall height for whatever reason and your stall might eventually house a "climber" or kicker as others have posted. I know it's not always cost feasible to do more than what is actually needed, but it's just simply the safest, imo.


----------

